# web.de Passwort vergessen



## alzheimer lässt grüßen (28 Oktober 2008)

So ein verdammter mist!!

Ich habe gestern abend mein web.de Passwort geändert.
Dabei ändere Ich immer nur ein kleinen teil,damit Ich es nicht so leicht vergesse.

Dumm gelaufen ist nur,das Ich es entweder schonwieder vergessenen habe,oder nen 
Zahlendreher gehabt hab (gleich zwei mal).
Natürlich habe ich auch keine zweit e-mail angegeben.

Weiss jemand,ob man ein einmal Passwort zugeschickt bekommen kann,wenn man die sicherheitsfrage beantwortet?
Also von einer anderen e-mail adresse.
Oder muss Ich nun die 2€ hotline anrufen?

Danke schonmal.


----------



## Heiko (28 Oktober 2008)

*AW: web.de Passwort vergessen*

Sorry, kann da leider nicht helfen.


----------



## alzheimer lässt grüßen (29 Oktober 2008)

*AW: web.de Passwort vergessen*

Schade

Kennt denn jemand ne support mail von web.de?

Ich hab wirklich keine lust die teure Nummer anzurufen.
Wenn die mir ohne Anruf die letzte Passwortänderung rückgängig machen würden,reicht das ja schon.

Allerdings finde Ich keinen e-mail support auf der seite.

Die 2€ Hotline ist wahrscheinlich der Grund.


----------



## Reducal (29 Oktober 2008)

*AW: web.de Passwort vergessen*

Kannst du Faxen? Dann nimm die 0180-5-05 25 41 für 14 ct./Min.


----------



## alzheimer lässt grüßen (29 Oktober 2008)

*AW: web.de Passwort vergessen*

Werd wohl mit handy dort anrufen müssen.

Bei denen steht *1,86 Euro/Min. aus dem Festnetz, Mobilfunkpreise ggf. abweichend.
Woher weiss Ich jetzt wieviel das per Handy kostet oder kommt vorher eine Ansage?

Wenn eine Ansage kommt die mir das gleiche sagt wie "Mobilfunkpreise ggf. abweichend"
bin Ich ja auch nicht schlauer.


----------



## Heiko (29 Oktober 2008)

*AW: web.de Passwort vergessen*

Normalerweise kommt auf die Preise noch ein Mobilfunkaufschlag des Providers drauf. Da das schwankt, kann das web.de auch nicht genau wissen. Das mußt Du bei Deinem Provider erfragen.


----------



## Unregistriert (29 Oktober 2008)

*AW: web.de Passwort vergessen*

Vodafon schreibt.

Die jeweiligen Preise für Verbindungen zu 0900er Diensten der einzelnen
Anbieter werden bei Beginn der Verbindung kostenfrei angesagt.

Das Band sagt 1,98€

Oben auf der Vodafon-Info steht aber:

.... zuzüglich eines Bearbeitungsaufschlages von 25 % sowie dem jeweils gültigen Vodafone D2-Minutenpreis zusammen.
Sind das jetzt 1,98€ oder 1,98€+25% aus dem kleingedruckten? 
Die können ja nicht Ansagen 1,98€ aber 2,50€ abziehen.
Verstehe Ich das falsch?
Ich bin Helfern wirklich dankbar.

http://www.vodafone.de/infofaxe/432.pdf


----------



## Heiko (29 Oktober 2008)

*AW: web.de Passwort vergessen*

Wenn ich das richtig lese, dann zahlst Du € 1,98 + € (1,98 * 0,25) + $normaler_Minutenpreis.


----------



## Unregistriert (29 Oktober 2008)

*AW: web.de Passwort vergessen*

Das ist ja sehr teuer.
Wenn da noch Mehrwertsteuer raufkommt sind das ja ungefär 3,20€.

Ich Glaube,mein neues Passwort wird sich sehr genau einprägen.


----------



## Heiko (29 Oktober 2008)

*AW: web.de Passwort vergessen*

Das wäre auch schon beim alten nicht verkehrt gewesen


----------



## Unregistriert (30 Oktober 2008)

*AW: web.de Passwort vergessen*

So, nun habe Ich dort Angerufen und mich gleich geärgert.

Denn beim ersten Versuch bin Ich nach etwas nervender Warteschleife
einfach aus der Leitung geflogen,ohne mit jemanden Gesprochen zu haben.
Das Telefonat ging 2:36min.

Wenn dieser Anruf jetzt auf meiner Rechnung erscheint(und das wird er ganz sicher),
muss Ich mir das gefallen lassen oder kann Ich mich dagegen wehren.

Denn es ist keine Leistung erbracht worden,da Ich mit keinen Kundenberater verbunden wurde.
Jemanden einfach aus der Warteschleife rauszuschmeißen finde Ich schon [........],wenn das dann auchnoch voll Berechnet wird.

Danke für Tipps.


----------



## physicus (30 Oktober 2008)

*AW: web.de Passwort vergessen*

Hallo!

Schwer zu sagen, was nun gut wäre. Würde zumindest die Lektüre im Themenbereich Mehrwertnummern empfehlen. Vielleicht findet sich da was Nützliches.

LG
P


----------



## Unregistriert (9 Dezember 2008)

*AW: web.de Passwort vergessen*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> So, nun habe Ich dort Angerufen und mich gleich geärgert.
> 
> Denn beim ersten Versuch bin Ich nach etwas nervender Warteschleife
> einfach aus der Leitung geflogen,ohne mit jemanden Gesprochen zu haben.
> Das Telefonat ging 2:36min.



Einem Bekannten ist jetzt ähnliches passiert:
Er konnte plötzlich keine eMail mehr abholen (Outlook/ W98!)
Das manuelle einloggen auf web.de funzte ebenfalls nicht mehr. Er bat mich um Hilfe. Ich habe erstmal ein paar gr. Bilddateien hingeschickt um die 12 MB voll zu bekommen, dann kann schon mal keiner mehr glauben, seine eMail sei zugestellt worden...

Aber mich würde jetzt schon mal interessieren, wie das bei Dir weiterging:

- Haben die Dir das PW per Sackpost geschickt?
- Was hat Dich das ganze gekostet?
- Bist Du jetzt wieder happy mit web.de?

Ich werde meinem Bekannten -sofern er wieder rankommt an sein Konto- jedenfalls eine Weiterleitung zu Google-Mail einrichten. Da kann er sich als Absender (wenn er mag) seine web.de Adresse einstellen...

Solong!


----------



## Pfadfinder (9 Dezember 2008)

*AW: web.de Passwort vergessen*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> .....
> Das manuelle einloggen auf web.de funzte ebenfalls nicht mehr.
> .....



Beim Einrichten des Kontos wird normalerweise nach einer anderen Kontakt-Adresse gefragt, an die dann im Falle vergessener Passwörter ein Einmal-Passwort versandt wird. Wurde diese andere Adresse nicht eingegeben ?
Falls doch, einfach  'Passwort vergessen ?' nutzen.


----------



## passwort vergesser (9 Dezember 2008)

*AW: web.de Passwort vergessen*

Über den Tel. Support bekam Ich ein Einmalpasswort.
Nach der eingabe wurde Ich aufgefordert ein dauerhaftes Passwort einzugeben.

Ich kann mich nichtmehr erinnern,wie es beim einrichten des Kontos war,ist schon
zu lange her.
Jedenfalls war die Kontakt-email identisch.(was natürlich nicht besonders schlau ist)

Technische Probleme seitens web.de kann ich ausschließen.
Sowas passiert,wenn man Nachts und nicht mehr ganz nüchtern ins Internet geht und
glaubt es wäre schlau mal das Passwort zu ändern.

Die beiden Telefonate haben mich ca. 9€ gekostet.


----------

